# Bergesen Tankers



## Nogginthenog (Jan 3, 2018)

Just come across some files from a Captain who was on Bergesen Tankers for over 17 years.His name was Adolf Rosvik from Stavanger and he kept a most comprehensive set of files for virtually every telegram , letters, wage slips ,arrival crew lists for virtually every port they visited during the 1960’s.
My intension is to donate these files to the local maritime museum as it would be a shame to just throw these files out.
If any you have family members who sailed on any of the Bergesen Tankers during the 60’s I may be able to trace back where they went and when. The crew in those days were around 50 strong and mostly Norwegians.


----------

